# Pfizer bucks...



## jondyer82 (Apr 26, 2008)

For all you folks in the Kalamazoo area...you probably already know about the deer that live at the Pfizer property. I've got a friend that lives right around the corner that I visited yesterday. Left around 3:00 and drove down Center Ave on my way to 131. I always "count deer" in that little stretch that is fenced in. My wife was counting and I was driving...we stopped the car at #14 because the 14th deer was a 140-class 8-pt that was about the most perfect deer I have ever seen, standing at the fence, staring at me eating. Holy crap. Anybody else see that hog?

I guess one security guard for pfizer got busted last year shooting a buck on the night shift...forgot to clean the blood out of the work security truck.


----------



## scottywolverine (Nov 12, 2008)

I haven't seen that particular buck but have seen some real pigs there over the years. I have always wondered if anyone has permission to hunt that property,...i didn't realize it was all fenced.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Yep some nice ones in there...

If you are ever in Marshall take a drive around the Eaton Proving grounds....:yikes:


----------



## jondyer82 (Apr 26, 2008)

My friend's wife is a chemist there. There is no hunting on the property. The entire property is "high-fence" for the most part. They are 10 foot fences with barb wire tops...gotta protect that viagra! Nobody is allowed to hunt the property, and they keep pretty tight security on the place. The deer have everything they need (food, water, cover, etc). Always some great deer there. Always people gawking this time of the year.

You would think maybe a population control hunt could do good? I am sure they are just afraid of opening up the flood gates of people like me. Maybe a raffle each year? Too bad its "high-fence". The deer are def not afraid of humans like free range deer are. Ill have to take some pictures next time I am down there.


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

You have to wonder if their feeding some of that viagra to the deer, that would probably explain the "big bone"


----------



## Bowslayer (Aug 29, 2005)

There is absolutely no hunting that takes place on Pfizer grounds, unfortunately. But, there is some poaching taking place every year. There is a monster 10 pt along centre st. as well that shows up in the same fence every year. He's at least 5 years old and huge. I haven't seen him in a couple of weeks, hopefully someone didn't get brave. Pfizer owns alot more land than what is fenced in. They own land to the north south and west of the plant in Portage, over 1000 acres and most of it isn't fenced. The city of Portage does not allow hunting inthe city limits, therefore there will probably never be any hunting on the property. It's a shame too, there are some monster bucks rinning around, and most of them end up getting hit by cars or poached. 
There was a guy a couple of years ago that showed up in the Kalamazoo Gazette saying he shot a monster 234 inch deer in the GSGA, rumor has it that it was poached on Pfizer ground. Who knows, but it was his second monster buck, the first one had it's picture taken on pfizer ground shortly before it was killed. But it was killed in Van Buren county, so says the shooter.


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Bowslayer said:


> There was a guy a couple of years ago that showed up in the Kalamazoo Gazette saying he shot a monster 234 inch deer in the GSGA, rumor has it that it was poached on Pfizer ground. Who knows, but it was his second monster buck, the first one had it's picture taken on pfizer ground shortly before it was killed. But it was killed in Van Buren county, so says the shooter.


Any more on that? Details!


----------



## Bowslayer (Aug 29, 2005)

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=215217&highlight=downey
Here's a thread on it from a couple of years ago. A lot of stuff about the guy has come to the surface since. I'll try to type more on that later.


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

I know of a few corporate campuses that are known for holding old bucks. 1 in SE Kent county that doesn't have fences, but is patrolled and usually find a few poachers.


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

It isn't only deer that are amazing on those areas, there are some absolute monster Tom's there as well! 

Seen a few with beards that'll make you drool....:lol:


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

I work at the University of Michigan, and we've got some absolute monsters running around our campus.



















This 8 must be about 170", and I took these pictures with my cell phone camera from about 15 feet. He never even bothered to stand up.


----------



## Whitetail1 (Oct 17, 2008)

I am fortunate enough toi have permission to hunt geese on 900 acres just east of there. It's like taking candy from a baby.


----------



## D-Fresh (Feb 8, 2005)

pescadero said:


> This 8 must be about 170", and I took these pictures with my cell phone camera from about 15 feet. He never even bothered to stand up.


A 170" 8-point!?! :yikes:


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

D-Fresh said:


> A 170" 8-point!?! :yikes:


Based on seeing lots of pictures of scored deer - I'd guess this thing is somewhere in the 22"-24" range inside spread... and the G2's are about 14". It's just a massive deer.

We've also got a big 10 point running around (5x5) and a goofy drop pointed 10 point (6x4) that appears to have a leg injury on the opposite side of the body as his distorted rack.


----------



## BushwhackDave (Jan 4, 2009)

Yeah, if you live around Portage at all, you know about the Pfizer deer. My buddies are always telling me about big bucks they see there. I dont make it to that neck of the woods much, but when I do I see deer everytime.


----------



## Plott_Man (Aug 30, 2010)

170" 8 pointer!!!!! with a 22"-24" INSIDE spread HOLY CRAP!!!!!....Even though that pic is taken with your phone. Anyone that shoots big deer can tell its not a 22"-24" spread, for sure not any tines 14" long, and absolutley no way it scores 170". hahaha....im saying 18" outside spread. G-2's maybe are 8-10". and would score maybe 130". Just saying.....sorry to burst your bubble if ya had one


----------



## Chuck (Sep 24, 2000)

Hmmm I cant tell anything from that pic other than the buck has a HUGE neck and its a buck. 

Course we all know any pics of big bucks are photoshopped any wase.


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

Plott_Man said:


> 170" 8 pointer!!!!! with a 22"-24" INSIDE spread HOLY CRAP!!!!!....Even though that pic is taken with your phone. Anyone that shoots big deer can tell its not a 22"-24" spread, for sure not any tines 14" long, and absolutley no way it scores 170". hahaha....im saying 18" outside spread. G-2's maybe are 8-10". and would score maybe 130". Just saying.....sorry to burst your bubble if ya had one


That deer is easily 2" outside it's ears on each side... and it's definitely 12-14" on the G2s.

I've got a 100" 8 point rack on my wall at home, and this thing just dwarfs it... and the neck on that deer is massive. I'm 6'1", and I'm not sure I could get my ARMS around the things neck.

This is a pic of 8 point 150"










He's definitely wider than that, and at least as tall.


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

That deer is around 150. Not even close to 170. I have several over 150 on my wall. I have a 156 8 pt that I shot down there ( in that area)a few years ago.


----------



## Plott_Man (Aug 30, 2010)

like i said 18"wide. Maybe 19".....lol. Still aint seen the12"-14" tines. 135"-140" tops


----------



## jondyer82 (Apr 26, 2008)

Sounds like we need some of those Robodeer down in Portage...but with bigger racks. Maybe they can use the racks from these deer.

Hope they get caught. People are ruining a good thing. I love watching all the huge deer by the road, but I would never consider poaching them. Those things are like pets.


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

I say let's start a petition to try and get a special lottery archery hunts going! Generate a little extra revenue for the city, help reduce the number of car/deer accidents, and create some extra hunting opportunities for some lucky hunters. I've heard of other cities doing this, so why not Portage?


----------



## NickOfthEwooDs (Mar 23, 2009)

cscott711 said:


> Really? You're talking the section between Portage Rd and Sprinkle Rd? I have seen deer there many times, but never any monsters like this. I'd be stopping to take pictures haha. Whenever I'm in that area, I always drive down Portage Rd just to see what's hanging out in the fields. Seems like I never fail to see that big group of toms hanging out and normally see at least a few deer.


So the Bucks in the pics were not taken on Pfizer property? I swear I have seen both of them. I am talking about the section between Portage and sprinkle. Trust me, if I had a camera phone I would of taken some pictures.


----------



## Bowslayer (Aug 29, 2005)

NickOfthEwooDs said:


> So the Bucks in the pics were not taken on Pfizer property? I swear I have seen both of them. I am talking about the section between Portage and sprinkle. Trust me, if I had a camera phone I would of taken some pictures.


They can get out of the fence in many different ways. I've seen them just jump over it like it was nothing. It is still Pfizer property ( I think), they own a lot of land in Portage. Where they were shot at is about a mile away from the centre/Portage rd intersection. Not very far for a deer to travel.
It has been talked about at Pfizer on having a hunt of some sort but the city of Portage is standing in the way. As well as the huge legal obstacles that Pfizer would have to wrangle. They already have too many liability issues to deal with, where deer hunting is very low on the radar. I agree that something has to be done, I would love to hunt on that land, but I really believe it is a pipe dream. I wouldn't even mind if it was does only, I'd bring a camera with me and shoot the bucks with that.


----------



## retired 1 (Dec 4, 2010)

The pfizer bucks are great to watch , but what is sad are the scores of deer that have starved to death inside the fenced in areas . Just look at the pine trees along sprinkle rd. South of romence rd. . We all know hunting the pfizer land is not possible, but there should be away to free the trapped ones.


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

May I ask what is Pfizer> Is that a big company that just has a high fence area around their factory?


----------



## anonymous7242016 (Aug 16, 2008)

jakeo said:


> May I ask what is Pfizer> Is that a big company that just has a high fence area around their factory?


 http://www.pfizer.com/about/?gclid=CMqrhZ3X1aUCFQo75Qodl3qSyg

They are a drug company, pharmacutical. I believe they have made drugs like chantex.


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

Thank you.....I knew the name was familiar. Im glad to see something is still American made!!!!


----------



## Bowslayer (Aug 29, 2005)

retired 1 said:


> but there should be away to free the trapped ones.


Trust me, they are far from trapped! They can and do get out very easily. Think about it, if people can get in to poach, then deer can get out to roam free. The fenced in area is also farmed every year with a corn/beans rotation, once they are harvested a lot of the deer leave. Unfortunately they fall prey to cars and poachers.


----------



## TimBuckTwo (Jan 3, 2009)

bucksnbows said:


> http://www.pfizer.com/about/?gclid=CMqrhZ3X1aUCFQo75Qodl3qSyg
> 
> They are a drug company, pharmacutical. I believe they have made drugs like chantex.


 
They also make Viagra... 8===========0 :yikes:


----------



## sylvan19 (Sep 13, 2009)

The GM Tech Center in Warren use to have some monsters roaming around for years until they sold the property they also had the same problem with poachers. "they paved paradise and put up a parking lot"


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

I doubt they will get cought and that sucks, alot of deer get shot in and out of the fence every year, they catch guys every year too, but not enough. The worst part is i have a buddy that owns property near there and he has seen one of the 2 for sure a few times maybe both ( yes he has a permit from the city) Unfortunatly I dont think you will ever see any hunting in pfizer from the public, maybe a big wig or somthing, but not the public.


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

Apparently the poacher(s) are still at large. That's too bad. 

http://www.mlive.com/news/kalamazoo/index.ssf/2011/11/case_still_open_reward_offered.html


----------



## bowonly (Oct 31, 2006)

Bowslayer said:


> There is absolutely no hunting that takes place on Pfizer grounds, unfortunately. But, there is some poaching taking place every year. There is a monster 10 pt along centre st. as well that shows up in the same fence every year. He's at least 5 years old and huge. I haven't seen him in a couple of weeks, hopefully someone didn't get brave. Pfizer owns alot more land than what is fenced in. They own land to the north south and west of the plant in Portage, over 1000 acres and most of it isn't fenced. The city of Portage does not allow hunting inthe city limits, therefore there will probably never be any hunting on the property. It's a shame too, there are some monster bucks rinning around, and most of them end up getting hit by cars or poached.
> There was a guy a couple of years ago that showed up in the Kalamazoo Gazette saying he shot a monster 234 inch deer in the GSGA, rumor has it that it was poached on Pfizer ground. Who knows, but it was his second monster buck, the first one had it's picture taken on pfizer ground shortly before it was killed. But it was killed in Van Buren county, so says the shooter.


 
Well i had taxidermist working on a coyote i trapped and he said there was a group trying to get that out of the books because they have pictures of it on upjohn (pfzer) property. Both of the large bucks he has taken are in question for coming off upjohn property! He claim to shoot both of off state land in portage!


----------



## bnez111 (Sep 26, 2011)

want to see cool video,go to youtube and type in wyoming police deer cam. some monster right in the city of wyoming 200"


----------

